# Why Tri Tronics?



## Baharec (Dec 13, 2009)

I have a dilemna, I'm going to get a lab either in the spring or summer and I've been told to spend the extra money and get a tri tronics training collar. Any input either to further emphasize me getting a Tri Tronics collar or to get another brand would be very helpful. My buddy has a Sport Dog and he claims that he wishes he would have spent the money and bought a tri tronics. I just don't want to be in the same shoes as him or whether I will be fine with another and potentially much cheaper brand. Any input will be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Kevin Crinklaw (Nov 12, 2009)

I started with a Sportdog 2000 (Wetland hunter ..3/4 mile range)....I bought a spare when I had transmitter problems....A Sportdog 1800 unit ( 3/4 mile range)......as my golden progressed though his training and started retrieving past the 100 yard mark...I noticed he WAS NOT receiving any corrections past 100 yards.......I borrowed 2 SPORTDOG 1850 (3/4 mile range) units with the same results........out past 125-150 yards......open field conditions....NO CORRECTIONS.......SPORTDOG was NO HELP.........I now own 2 - TRITRONICS PRO 100 UNITS..........LOVE THEM........CORRECTIONS WILL NOW GO THE DISTANCE.......As for my Golden....he's out to the 350 yard mark......


----------



## drakedogwaterfowl (Mar 27, 2009)

Ditto. I've had similar problems with the Sportdog SD-400 not performing to the said distance or sometimes it would give a correction, sometimes it wouldn't. This inconsistency hurt my dog training. I then bought a Tri-tronics Pro 500 and haven't had a problem since.


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

I have used both dogtra and Tri-Tronics and feel they are built the best and are the most reliable. I choose the Tri-tronics because I prefer the features and design. I used two other brands that just didn't hold up to daily training, banging around the truck and in and out of water.


----------



## pat addis (Feb 3, 2008)

i too started with a sport dog 2000 and had nothing but problems with it. i could have saved a lot of money by getting a tri tronics first


----------



## Wyldfire (Sep 24, 2003)

> Any input either to further emphasize me getting a Tri Tronics collar or to get another brand would be very helpful.


 
Tritronics: Made in USA!


----------



## Joe Brakke (Jul 3, 2008)

Start with the best and you will never change. The cost in the long run will be less because you will use it for years. The cost of trying out orthers and switching brands will cost you more in the long run. Plus the warrranty.


----------



## Baharec (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks for all of the input guys, I've got my eye on the classic 70 G3 EXP Tri Tronics collar. I'm going to buy it sometime after christmas. Gotta wait on some funds and waiting on some of my deer hunting stuff to sell on ebay! I've got no need for it anymore and it's been sitting in my shed for two seasons and hasn't been moved.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

I have used TT for 20+ years. The quality is second to none and service is first rate. I have been given several other collar brands to try, none came close to the TT. I have trained with several people who had SD and all eventually changed to TT. Hard to beat the best


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

"The bitter taste of poor quality remains long after the sweet taste of low price is forgotten..."

John Lash


----------



## WindyCreek (Jan 3, 2007)

I started with an Innotek, many problems several trips back for service and finally I decided to try Sportdog. Had an 1800 same problems as others have noted, service was less than acceptable. Went to TT two years ago and I could not be happier. I had one small problem and the customer service from TT was outstanding. I could have saved a lot of money by going to TT first.


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Wyldfire said:


> Tritronics: Made in USA!


Is there any other reason, nuff said.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

I started many years ago with some off-brand. Then went thru several TT's with good results. Then had a bad TT - a couple of models back and switched to Dogtra. Very satisfied with my Dogtra 1800's
http://stores.mclabstrainingsupplies.com/Detail.bok?no=181
but if TT reliability is back, they do seem to have nice features.


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

Kevin Crinklaw said:


> I started with a Sportdog 2000 (Wetland hunter ..3/4 mile range)....I bought a spare when I had transmitter problems....A Sportdog 1800 unit ( 3/4 mile range)......as my golden progressed though his training and started retrieving past the 100 yard mark...I noticed he WAS NOT receiving any corrections past 100 yards.......I borrowed 2 SPORTDOG 1850 (3/4 mile range) units with the same results........out past 125-150 yards......open field conditions....NO CORRECTIONS.......SPORTDOG was NO HELP.........I now own 2 - TRITRONICS PRO 100 UNITS..........LOVE THEM........CORRECTIONS WILL NOW GO THE DISTANCE.......As for my Golden....he's out to the 350 yard mark......


I read a couple of years ago on a dog equipment supply site (cannot remember which one) that they did their own field testing of the e-collars: Sportdog, Innotek, Dogtra, and Tri-tronics. Long story short is that the Tri-tronics models were the ONLY brand that consistently performed up to its stated specifications. I want say that no other brand worked beyond 200 yards. I have a new Pro 500 G3 and tested it with some old Tri-tronics test lights (not even sold any more but helpful.) I walked out to way beyond 400 yards with heavy cover, two hills, and not even having my wife in sight as she was hitting the transmitter. The collar worked every time. I know the range is stated at 1+ mile but as long as it works every time out to about a quarter mile, that's all I'll ever need. As someone else said as well, it's the only brand that's made in the USA as well and that's also enough for me.


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

John Lash said:


> "The bitter taste of poor quality remains long after the sweet taste of low price is forgotten..."
> 
> John Lash


Buy what you want, you'll cry once. Buy anything else, you'll cry every time you use it!


----------



## GaryM (Jul 10, 2008)

I use both the Tri-Tronics Pro 500 and the Dogtra 1200NC. I feel both these brands are the best money can buy. I personnally prefer the Pro 500 for training situations. But the small size of the dogtra is definately a benefit in the field. I have had my Dogtra for around 8 years with not so much as a battery change! I have had my Tri-Tronics for 2 years without a problem and don't forsee one in the near future. Hope this helps.

Gary


----------



## birdhunter66 (Jul 29, 2009)

I've used Tri Tronics for the last 18 years and had very little trouble other then replacing the batteries from time to time. That being said I switched to a Dogtra this year from the advice from my Professional Trainer and I really like the dogtra and they hold a charge forever. I don't think you could go wrong with the Tri Tronics or Dogtra. I have always heard good things from users of both of these collars. I think you will find Tri Tronics to be more popular on this site.


----------



## Ron Bonneau (Nov 18, 2009)

I bought a TT 200LR in the early nineties. Stopped training in1995. Back at it now. Took my collar out of storage and plugged it in to charge. Works like a charm. Really didnt expect that. To think I was ready to order a new Dogtra.
Nothing against them but how can you beat that?


----------



## budisit (Feb 26, 2005)

ergonomics (using shoulder sling) is the deciding factor for me........never a need to look down or take your attention from dog to transmitter.......great for hunting or training.........it's like a device that's built into your hand instead of tied around your neck


----------



## cwirvin (Nov 20, 2008)

I have a SportDog and yesterday while training I hit the nick button and Jake (blm) didnt even flinch so I hit the continious button and same thing. So i took it off and put the reciever against my hand and hit the nick button and it worked but come to find out it wouldnt work out past 6 FEET. I called SportDog and they said the recievers internal antena was probably broke. Im just outside my one year warranty so ive got to send my old reveiver in and they will send me a refurb for 50$. NEEDLESS TO SAY BUT I WILL BE GOING TO TT. I just wish they made a camo tt. The sad thing is i was just braging about my sportdog a few days ago on here in a thread i started oops!


----------



## TXretriever (Feb 12, 2010)

tritronics is just built better i my opinion and from what i have heard their customer service is great. my pro 200 has never failed me so i dont have a first hand experience.


----------



## Texas star (Mar 29, 2009)

Made in USA


----------



## JDogger (Feb 2, 2003)

I have a TT G3 Pro 500 currently. Love it. I have an old 100 LR that has had batteries replaced by collar clinic, still works, same with the old bark collars. My pro uses sportdog, but he's a sponser. Many friends and training partners have tried SD and Dogtra with varying results. 
Another vote for TT

JD

On a side note. If you're buying your first collar, and doing your first dog, get with someone with some experience with collars and collar conditioning. Don't just read a book and hook up your dog. Collars are a great tool, but they don't come with the subtle instructions that a mentor can give you. Join a club. Find an experienced person to train with. Collar misuse can shut down a dog.

JD


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I use Tritronics Flyway Special. It is same as Pro 200 except the collars are hunting colors and the buckles are flat black as opposed to silver colored. I started using Tritronics when the transmitters were gold colored and there was a pull out attenta about two feet or longer and one button for everything. They have made a lot of progress. I still have several of my old collars and they still work. And I still use them on some days.


----------



## Nate_C (Dec 14, 2008)

I thin there are 2 reasons people like the Tri-tronics best. Or what I hear over and over:

1. Level setting. There are six setting on the nobs and then two buttons that control within that setting one medium, one low, then both together gives high. This allows you to change the pwoer without looking. For instance if he refused on 2 low you can go to 2 high without looking. Some people have an issue with the reostat on the dogtra in that you can accidently change settings.

2. The shape of the controller. 

I cannot disagree with these but the Tritronics 100 is 450.00 where the dogtra 1900 NCP is 250. I think it will give you everything you need and 200.00 is a big difference. The overall quality is about the same.


----------



## Schmemdog (Mar 30, 2010)

I recently purchased the tritronics G3 sport combo and I'm very pleased. It looks more complicated than it is, and it can do everything you'd want in a collar and more. Plus it's under the $300 mark. With the tritronics service and build quality rep. I recommend it.


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

Dogtra and Tri-Tronics far and away manufacture the best collars on the market. 

I tried some Sportdog collars several years ago and had poor results. The stimulation was inconsistant at best. The customer service was very good, they replaced the collars immediately, but the process was repeated enough times that it got tiring. Sportdog has some good people behind them, hopefully they'll get their issues resolved.

I have used both Dogtra and Tri-Tronics and have been pleased with the quality and service that both companies offer. I prefer the Dogtra collars primarily due to the remote. The Tri-Tronics cylinder remote is great for training but I'm not fond of it for hunting. The smaller Dogtra remote is great for hunting and still works well for training. I found that the larger cylinder type remotes were never with me when hunting, not available for a correction when I needed it. They were on the blind floor, on the shelf in the pit blind, ect, ect - not where I could access it easily when I needed it. The smaller remote clips to my wader/bibs straps and is out of the way untill I need it and then it's handy.

I prefer to have one collar, the one that I works the best for me is the Dogtra 3500. I just don't see the sense of having one collar to hunt with and one to train with.


----------



## Clay Warren (Nov 3, 2009)

I have had a Sport Dog 400 series model for less than a year and about 2 weeks ago the reciever just shot craps. For some reason I couldnt find my purchase receipt so I had to spend $50 for a new reciever. I guess the lost receipt is my fault but what really made me mad was when I called they acted like the dead reciever was no big deal. They just said "well thats too bad its $50 if you want a new reciever." Needless to say it did not sound like they stood behind their products. I will be getting a TT very soon.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

I frequently read that its not convenient and so forth to hunt with a TT transmitter. While its not the smallest transmitter in the world, that is why I like it. I don't have to look at it to operate it when necessary hunting or training. Grab and get the correction. I hunt about 40 days a year with a TT tube transmitter clipped to my waders and its no big deal at all! See the dashing gent on the left.


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

GulfCoast said:


> I frequently read that its not convenient and so forth to hunt with a TT transmitter. While its not the smallest transmitter in the world, that is why I like it. I don't have to look at it to operate it when necessary hunting or training. Grab and get the correction. I hunt about 40 days a year with a TT tube transmitter clipped to my waders and its no big deal at all! See the dashing gent on the left.


Nice picture, looks like a good hunt.

I guess it's all in personal preference. I don't have to look to operate the Dogtra but if one were unfamiliar with it they'd probably have to just as one would with any remote they were unfamiliar with. The way you have it hanging there looks to me to be a pain and inconvenient, but obviously it works for you - similar to how the way I use the Dogtra has worked for me and many others.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

Actually, I found clipping it where I do to be a much better fit when hunting than having a transmitter looped around my neck so I don't have to fumble with duck calls to grab it, and more convenient than inside a wader pocket where I always ended up dropping something to pull the transmitter out, or leaving it in a coat pocket or blind bag where I already lost the chance for a timely correction by the time I fished out the transmitter. As you say, there are many ways to skin a cat. I have no beef at all with Dogtra, just pointing out that there are many of us who hunt with the "tube" without any issues. 

Peace out! ;-)


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

Mine is seldom if ever around my neck. I use the clip to fasten it to my wader or bib shoulder straps, very handy and always in the same place. Your right, pockets/bags/shelves/ect don't work very well at all - thats one thing we can agree on.


----------



## Fisherman (Apr 7, 2010)

Great service department. Have used tri-tronics for 13 years and the original collar field 70 still works great. Also bought a newer version.


----------



## Beardog (Sep 16, 2009)

I have had the TT Sport Combo G3 for just under 2 years. I like the reostat control and it is easy to adjust the stim level by counting the clicks while not looking at it. I've been very pleased with its performance and TT customer service. I had some problems with the transmitter late last month, called customer service and sent in my transmitter and receiver. One week later, I had my equipment back in working order and free of charge. I like that 2 year warranty.


----------



## Texas star (Mar 29, 2009)

Tritronnic is made in USA and they are the best on the market


----------



## Nate_C (Dec 14, 2008)

I like tritronics alot but the Flyway is 419.00 The Dogtra 1900 is 249.00. The quality is the same. You will only lose one meaningful feature. That is the 2 button Low-Medium-High which is nice but not critical. As a new trainer save the 160.00.


----------



## JustinS (May 17, 2009)

I have had my tri tronics G3 for a little over a year and have had no problems it has been used and abused and keeps on ticking.


----------



## Burnt Oak Retrievers (Sep 25, 2009)

i had trouble with the Sport Dog collars in the past and went with Tri Tronics. I haven't had any problems with the collar.


----------



## jevc (Aug 24, 2006)

I have broken the antenna housing off my g3 500 twice. I think it is a weak spot in the design. If the antenna were made of a more flexible rubber like material it may be an improvement. I have suggested it to TT for the next generation. Also, even though I told TT it was my fault the first time it broke (I dropped it on the concrete floor)they sent a new unit to me. the second time I dont know how it broke as no one fesses up to it. Once again I got a new unit in the mail today. In addition to being the best collar I have ever used their customer service is excellant. They employ American workers!


----------

